# Oceano Árctico já está a libertar metano



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2009 às 14:11)

A libertação de metano no oceano árctico já começou. Uma equipa de cientistas contou mais de 250 plumas de bolhas do gás - um dos mais importantes para o efeito de estufa - na região costeira de West Spitsbergen, a maior ilha do arquipélago da Svalbard, que pertence à Noruega, e fica a Norte da Península Escandinava.

O estudo foi feito por um grupo de investigadores de várias instituições do Reino Unido e da Alemanha, e foi publicado na revista "Geophysical Research Letters".

A concentração do CO2 na atmosfera faz com que este gás seja o principal responsável pelas alterações climáticas. Mas o metano é 72 vezes mais forte para o efeito de estufa. Apesar de existir em quantidades muito menores (a concentração de metano na atmosfera é de 1745 partes por milhão de milhão, enquanto o CO2 é de 387 partes por milhão), este gás aumentou cinco vezes mais do que o CO2 desde o período pré-industrial.

Os combustíveis fósseis e a agricultura são os principais responsáveis pela libertação do metano. Mas os investigadores têm estado preocupados com os bancos de metano que estão acumulados nos sedimentos marinhos e na tundra polar árctica, que se podem libertar devido ao aumento de temperatura.

“A nossa pesquisa foi feita para podermos estimar quanto metano vai ser libertado devido ao aumento de temperatura dos oceanos”, disse em comunicado Tim Minshull, investigador do Centro Oceanográfico Nacional de Southampton, no Sul de Inglaterra. “Mas não esperávamos encontrar provas tão fortes de que este processo já teve início.”

As mais de 250 plumas de metano foram detectadas por sonar. As amostras do gás foram recuperadas com um sistema de garrafas colocadas a diferentes profundidades. O metano está a ser libertado a profundidades que variam entre os 150 e os 400 metros.

Dependendo da temperatura e da pressão, o metano pode acumular-se sob a forma de metano hidratado, nos sedimentos marinhos. Hoje, no oceano ao largo de West Spitsbergen, o metano hidratado é estável a profundidades superiores a 400 metros, mas há três décadas o composto existia a profundidades a partir dos 360 metros. Nestes últimos 30 anos a temperatura da região aumentou um grau, fazendo com que as moléculas de metano se libertem sob a forma de gás a profundidades cada vez maiores.

Apesar da maioria do metano ficar dissolvido na água – aumentando a acidificação dos oceanos, com um impacte na ecologia das espécies marinhas – é possível haver períodos em que mais metano fuja para a atmosfera.

“Se este processo se espalhar pelas margens continentais do árctico, dezenas de mega toneladas de metano serão libertadas para o oceano”, disse em comunicado Graham Westbrook, professor da Geofísicas da Universidade de Birmingham.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2009 às 17:22)

Tanto quanto me dá a entender este estudo foi efectuado à pouco tempo e como tal chega a conclusões interessantes...
Mas há um ponto que me intriga: só agora começou a libertação de metano ou é um fenómeno natural? Como me parece que este estudo é pioneiro, não teremos apenas mais um estudo cuja validade irá apenas ser dada com estudos no futuro longínquo?


----------



## belem (21 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Interessante mas deixa-me apreensivo.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Ago 2009 às 02:54)

Antes de mais agradeço-te *Dave* pelo teu contributo em voltar-mos a falar neste tema... 



Aristocrata disse:


> Tanto quanto me dá a entender este estudo foi efectuado à pouco tempo e como tal chega a conclusões interessantes...
> Mas há um ponto que me intriga: só agora começou a libertação de metano ou é um fenómeno natural? Como me parece que este estudo é pioneiro, não teremos apenas mais um estudo cuja validade irá apenas ser dada com estudos no futuro longínquo?



Criei um tópico abordando este assunto em Abril passado, com base num excerto de um programa emitido no Nat.Geo. do qual fiz um resumo para um estudo a desenvolver e pedi um feedback ao fórum sobre o mesmo.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/fontes-de-dioxido-de-carbono-metano-3337.html

Apesar de o ter aproveitado para esse estudo (avaliado positivamente), no decorrer do tópico não se verificaram grandes desenvolvimentos; talvez por ainda não existirem dados concretos e suficientes...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2009 às 01:13)

É um tema complicado e que se tomado como uma certeza vai dar dores de cabeça a qualquer um.
Penso que ainda não há uma verdade definitiva, há tentativas de explicação do fenómeno do aquecimento global - o que conhecemos na actualidade -  e das causas subjacentes ao mesmo. Este é o processo de conhecimento sem o qual não compreendemos o nosso mundo.
Muitas das notícias que são postas cá fora por cientistas são no sentido de dar a conhecer o seu trabalho e (vou ser mauzinho!) justificar as ajudas de custo que recebem para esses estudos - os patrocinadores tem de saber que está a ser útil o seu trabalho
Mesmo que hajam conclusões inquestionáveis, há sempre muitos "ses" nestes estudos por não haver um passado dos mesmos - e isso, quer se queira, quer não, condiciona determinado tipo de afirmações sensacionalistas a serem olhadas de "soslaio"...
Mas que são uma fonte de conhecimento e compreensão do mundo, lá isso são!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Ago 2009 às 01:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muitas das notícias que são postas cá fora por cientistas são no sentido de dar a conhecer o seu trabalho e (vou ser mauzinho!) justificar as ajudas de custo que recebem para esses estudos - os patrocinadores tem de saber que está a ser útil o seu trabalho
> Mesmo que hajam conclusões inquestionáveis, há sempre muitos "ses" nestes estudos por não haver um passado dos mesmos - e isso, quer se queira, quer não, condiciona determinado tipo de afirmações sensacionalistas a serem olhadas de "soslaio"...



Acredito que isso (não generalizando, claro) possa fazer algum sentido; é como simplesmente apresentar serviço para que tais ajudas se justifiquem mesmo que ainda não hajam dados concludentes, contudo o simples facto de abordá-los merece toda a importância!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2009 às 05:39)

joseoliveira disse:


> ...o simples facto de abordá-los merece toda a importância!



Sem dúvida que é interessante, mas convém discernir onde está a validade que muitas vezes é atribuível a estudos que nem sequer terminaram. E a meu ver isso tem acontecido frequentemente - estudos ainda preliminares são tidos com factos e não como simples observações.


----------

